# الهود (Hood )



## محمد كســاب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الهود*
​

* HOOD))*
​

*أولا : تعريف الهود*
​

*هو مسار نقل ابخرة الزيوت ونواتج الاحتراق من أماكن إنتاجها
الى خارج المبنى نهائيا .*
​

*ويعرف أيضا بمسمى دكت الهود.*
​

*تحديد
قطر المسار: يتم تحديد ذلك بجهاز يسمى الدكليتور*
​

* وهو قياس طول المسار*
​

* وكمية الأبخرة او الأدخنة الناتجة التى
سيتم سحبها*
​

*الصاج
المستخدم
:*
​

** لابد أن يكون صاج محمل 5مم*
​

*  *ضرورة عزل الدكت باحد مواد العزل *
​

* (مثل الصوف
الحرارى- بلاطات جيرية)*
​

* وفى بعض الأحيان يتم تغطيتة بالاسمنت والاسبستس
) *
​

*كيف
يعمل الهود :*
​

* يعمل الهود 
بنظام السحب وذلك عن طريق تركيب *
​

* مروحة فى نهاية الدكت تقوم بسحب النواتج
سواء *
​

* الأدخنة او الزيوت.*
​

*فتحات
الدكت:*
​

* لابد أن يتوافر بالدكت فتحات يتم التنظيف منها
.*
​

* *لابد أن تكون الفتحات مناسبة لدخول الأفراد*
​

* بالدكتات الكبيرة التى تسمح بدخول الأفراد بها*
​

* *ضرورة وجود فتحات متقاربة بخطوط الدكت الصغيرة*
​

* حتى يتسنى للقائمين بالتنظيف الوصول الى كل نقطة*
​

**الدكت الاسطواني لة طبيعة خاصة حيث يتم
تنظيفة*
​

*باستخدام ماكينة ضغط المياة(يتم شرح ذلك فى التنظيف )*
​

*الفلاتر
:*
​

* هى مرشحات توضع فى
بداية الهود (أماكن ابخرة الزيوت*
​

* ونواتج الاحتراق ) للحد من كمية الزيوت ونواتج
*
​

* الاحتراق، حتى لا تتسبب فى زيادة نواتج
الاحتراق*
​

* داخل
الدكت (المسار ).مما قد يعرض المنشاة للخطر*
​

* وللفلاتر أشكال عديدة سنعرض لها فيما بعد ان شاء
الله*
​

*تنظيف
الهود :*
​

* طبقا
للكود الامريكى يتم تنظيف الاهواد حسب طبيعة العمل*
​

* *مسارات نواتج الزيوت مرة كل ستة اشهر.*
​

* *مسارات نواتج احترق الخشب والفحم مرة كل ثلاث
شهور*
​

*أما رأى الشخصي ومن واقع العمل والخبرة:*
​

*  يتم
تنظيف الهود كالآتي:*
​

* *الزيت مره كل ثلاث شهور*
​

* *احتراق الخشب مرة
شهريا*
​

* *
تنظيف المسارات الواسعة والطويلة الافقية:*
​

* يتم دخول الأفراد بها ويتم استخدام مقاطع
(سكينة معجون )*
​

* فى
إزالة الزيوت المتواجدة داخل المسار سوءا بالقاع او والاجناب*
​

* ويتم
استخدام احد المواد المذيبة للدهون(هناك أنواع عديدة )*
​

* - هناك
فكر جديد يطالب باستخدام الرمل فى ذلك*
​

* *تنظيف المسارات الراسية :*
​

* يتم دخول احد الأفراد بها للنظافة داخل المساروالاجناب*
​

*- 
يتم تامين الأفراد الراسية باستخدام أحزمة الأمان
والحبال المتينة*
​

* *تنظيف
المسارات الافقية الضيقة:*
​

* يتم
عن طريق الفتحات المتواجدة بحيث لا تزيد المسافة بين كل *
​

* فتحتين
عن ثلاثة أمتار .*
​

**تنظيف المسارات الراسية الضيقة:*
​

*يتم تنظيفها باستخدام ماكينات ضغط المياة ذات
الضغط العالى*
​

*ضرورة وجود (ولد ) بالدكت (المسار )بنقطة
التقاطع مع الافقى*
​

**تنظيف المسارات الاسطوانية:*
​

*- عمل فتحة مرنة بأول المسار وفتحة فى أخر
المسار قبل المروحة*
​

* -
يتم التنظيف باستخدام ماكينة ضغط المياة(ضرورة وجود ولد بالمسار*
​

* 
للتخلص من مياة التنظيف )*
​

**لا يتم استخدام مياة فقط بماكينة الضغط ولكن
ضرورة وجود مذيبات دهون*
​

*تنظيف المراوح :*
​

* 
يتم كالآتي ـ* فصل التيار عن المروحة بالطريقة اليدوية*
​

* (حتى لا يتم توصل التيار إليها أثناء
العمل)*
​

* *فتح باب الكشف بالمروحة وتنظيفها من
الداخل(دخول فرد)*
​

* 
بالمراوح الكبيرة.*
​

* 
*استخدام المذيبات فى التنظيف*
​

* 
*الاهتمام بنظافة الريش
والاجناب.*
​

*هااااااااااااااام جدا :*
​

* ضرورة التأكد من جميع غلق جميع
الفتحات بعد التنظيف*
​

* حتى لا تتاثر كمية السحب.*
​

*تنبية
هام جدا : يتم فصل المسارات التى تختص بالزيوت عن التى*
​

* تختص بنواتج احتراق الفحم*





​

* الشركات التى تقوم بتنظيف الهود كثيرة ولكن حتى
لا تكون دعاية آثرنا*
​

* الاشارة الى وجود شركات تقوم بهذا
العمل.*





​

* واليكم بعض الصور لمراحل العمل*

*






 واليكم بعض الصور لمراحل العمل





*​
*

* *
المسار من الداخل 


**


*​
*


تنظيف المسار من الداخل





دخول المروحة





التنظيف داخل المروحة




التنظيف داخل المروحة




دخول المسار الرأسى




فتحات المسار




المروحة من الداخل




احد نواتج التنظيف*

______________


----------



## محمد كســاب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تم كتابة الموضوع بناء على طلب السيد / العمدة المهندس
نتمنى من الله ان ينول اعجابكم
وآخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## scream-79 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك أخي محمد
أرجو المتابعة


----------

